# my new ride



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a sweet looking boat. What size yamaha is on there?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

trey had the yamaha 25 hp fourstroke. i only bought the boat and trailer,NO MOTOR. i put my merc 2 stroke on it  i'm thinking that a tohatsu 30 hp 4 stroke would really have this boat moving


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

Ive heard nothing but good things about the tohatsu's.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet ride dude.....I will be in Jax at Oct. 10th and would like to see your ride.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Let's see how it stacks up to the ol' minnow. 

I know your barn full of boats has got to be squabblin now.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Sweet ride dude.....I will be in Jax at Oct. 10th and would like to see your ride.


 get a hold of me prior to your arrival and i'll give you directions


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Let's see how it stacks up to the ol' minnow.
> 
> I know your barn full of boats has got to be squabblin now.


jordan, the real test is when i actually get it out there for some fish slime  i have high hopes for it  walked outside this morning and believe it or not everyone was huddled around the patio table getting to know one another and sharing old fishing stories  ;D


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> > Let's see how it stacks up to the ol' minnow.
> >
> > I know your barn full of boats has got to be squabblin now.
> 
> ...


I guess you havn't broke the news that a few of them are goin down the road.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Sweet boat. should get you around here in the skinny just fine ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > > Let's see how it stacks up to the ol' minnow.
> > >
> > > I know your barn full of boats has got to be squabblin now.
> >
> ...


yeah you got that right  as soon as the word gets out that 2 of them are getting their pink slip theres bound to be a riot, all hell will break loose and they are probably going to have me taken out [smiley=bigun2.gif] [smiley=biggun1.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Sweet boat. should get you around here in the skinny  just fine  ;D


low tides my name and low tides my game [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=woot.gif]


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Sure is purdy!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

dat's one sweet machine.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks guys   it is a cool little rig and should put a hurtin' on the inshore fishery   : i am in the middle of making some changes to it, all for the better of course, was planning on getting it wet this weekend but looks like i'll be pulling wires, sanding fglass, wrenching a few a bolts etc..... guess i should start taking pics to document the process huh :-?


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Southbound...what is the reason for getting rid of the Mud Minnow?? I like the new skiff looks like it will do a good job up in Jacksonville.

I remember running into you in a creek by 210. I really liked the Mud Minnnow. Not sure if you remember but I was the one in the Jon Boat trying to get my Yellow Lab back in the boat after she decided to take a stroll through the Mud at low tide. LOL


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Southbound...what is the reason for getting rid of the Mud Minnow?? I like the new skiff looks like it will do a good job up in Jacksonville.
> 
> I remember running into you in a creek by 210. I really liked the Mud Minnnow. Not sure if you remember but I was the one in the Jon Boat trying to get my Yellow Lab back in the boat after she decided to take a stroll through the Mud at low tide. LOL


Trying to retrieve a retriever? lol


The mud minnow is nice and all, but this new skiff is nicer! lol


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Str8...I agree the new skiff is sweet.

Trying to Retrieve a Retriever...haha...I never looked at it that way. My lab was a puppy at the time and decided that she wanted to get off the boat and pee and then decided she wanted to play in the mud. If you have ever fished jacksonville you know how bad that mud could be. I am sitting here laughing about it now but it scared me to death because it is really easy to sink and get stuck. Luckily, she was still pretty light and didn't sink past her legs. There was nothing i could do but wait for her to come back because if I took one step in that mud I would be done for. She went out the boat a yellow lab and came back black.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

oh yeah i remember, i was pulling into the first main creek you come to south of 210, i have a black lab thats the same way, crazy dogs!!! ;D  my stable of boats consist of a 15' gheenoe style boat, its called a "river rat" but you couldnt tell the difference between it and a 15' gheenoe,i pretty much use it for a lake in the neighborhood and places or times where i cant pull a trailer, i slip it up on the ladder rack of my truck and go, then theres the mud minnow and a 22 foot century bay boat, my original plan was to scale down my boat inventory and  sell both the bay and the mud and just go with a 17 -18ft flats boat which is what i originally started with. with that type of boat i can fish everywhere in jax but the deep blue sea and the shallowest of creeks at low tide and even some of the creeks can be fished at dead low tide in a 18' flats boats if you know what your doing or dont mind being trapped for an hour or so then i see the fin and feather for sale and thought it would be a cool boat to fish out of untill i find what would be the perfect flats boat at a killer price, i actually missed a real nice  2 year old 17' baycraft about 6 months ago that the owner was almost giving away but thats when all this crap started going down with the banks and they japped my credit availability and not wanting to string myself out to far financially i had to pass on it  :'( boats are a lot like trucks to me, i drive them till i'm board then sell and try something else


----------

